# ID'ing Wild Plants from the Norm



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Not sure if anyone else could use info here, But,
What are some good Ways to tell if a wild plant is a real aquadic plant or just one
that happens to be covered in water?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Post a pic. It can be hard to tell sometimes, especiall if the aquatic plant is grown emmersed. Only time and experience will tell. Just ask someone who is knowledgeable about plants. Obviously as rose is easy to tell but many make the mistake that pothos is aquatic because we use it that way but it isnt.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Since your from Iowa, I would suspect we have similar plants... I recently took a course in plant ID just give me a pick and I might be able to help out.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

ok here are a couple pictures of it, one of them the fish have nocked loose so you can see the root system of these.

















These came out of a river that is from the lake near us, come through the spillway and down the river it goes, Chariton River to be Exact, runs out of Lake Rathbun,
The water was freakin cold that day and I only grabbed what i could stand to put my hand in the water.
this was growing just in the water, and the water was running a few feet deeper before I got there, I walked right through the mud up on the boat ramp where it was.
Any Help on this I will be thankfull for,

Thanks guys,

Oh I forgot, these have been planted in tank around a week or so now.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I cant give you a deffinite answer, but that plant looks like it is not fully aquatic. Meaning it probably spends some of the season submersed but likely spends the majority emmersed.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

definately an emergant plant... you say you got it in a stream??? usually means you can narrow it down to a few species... but this... this I think might not be entirely aquatic


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Well something is going on with a couple of these plants,
There is one on this end of the tank right here when i can see it, and i have been watching it close
the last few days, I I really think this one is growing taller, looks to be at least a 1/2'' taller then when i started this tread. I just looked at the pic i posted and I really think it is.
Just gave a once over on the rest of them and I think there are a few of them that are taller.
will keep you posted.


----------



## p. tang (Feb 5, 2005)

This isnt in every case, but most fully aquatic plants will have a harder time supporting themselves upright when they are emerged. Some exceptions like anubias and crypts that seem to be stronger. And from the looks of the one posted I'd say emergent as well.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

What would happen to these if I was to rig up something that would hold the plant out of the water and the root and maybe part of the stems be submerged?
Would they grow very well with such a set up?
I did find a bunch of a couple different types at the lake last year and I believe they were the same type of deal as these are also, Would be interesting to do something like this just to see how things would go.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Best bet is to put it into a pot and on a windowsill. Real aquatic plants can be purchased cheap from many sources on-line and locally. The variety may not be there locally but you know they will survive the water submerged.


----------



## LeafGoblinFish (Mar 15, 2005)

along with going to the store and buying some aquatic plants...if you dont go through proper sterilization procedures with wild plants, aquatic or not, you can spread problems in your tank with parasites and diseases. i made the mistake of giving one of my turtles an eye infection due to some duck weed that i found in a nearby pond AND i thought i cleaned it pretty well. also if you are looking for some pretty cheap aquatic plants...check out some aquatic plant websites and look at their pictures then jump on aquabid and see if anyone on there has it for cheaper


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Aquabid is a great place to get plant packages. Cheap too. You could get 5 or 6 plants in a package for less than 20.00 with shipping. Or check out aquaticplantcentral.com. They have sponsors that also sell plants. Many give discounts to active members. Many members also sell their clippings cheap.


----------

